# Chisel Gouge



## Fret440 (Jan 11, 2014)

This is a question that I'm not finding much on. I've got a cheap 1 inch chisel that I picked up at the local hardware store. (Black plastic handle). I decided that it really needed to be a gouge instead of a chisel and proceeded to grind it into a curved shape. Now here's the Q:

It is going to be soft now. Do I need to take it to Cherry before sticking it in the oven @ 425f or can I just pop it in the oven and not worry about cherry?

Or, should I just deal with the steel being soft and sharpen often?

Jacob


----------



## Molokai (Jan 13, 2014)

In the process of grinding, did the steel changed color? If not you didnt change nothing in the structure of the steel. Make sure not to over heat the steel when grinding and you will be fine.


----------



## Fret440 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, Tom. I think the very tip edge turned a blue/black color, the rest remained normal.

Jacob


----------

